
Mandrill gives all developers 60 days to switch to paid Mailchimp service - vincent_s
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/02/25/in-hostile-move-mandrill-gives-all-developers-60-days-to-switch-to-paid-mailchimp-service/
======
herbst
I hope this fires back to them. I love(d) their service, i just have no need
at all for Mailchimp. I cant justify paying $10 a month for a service i have
no use for just to be able to pay even more money to send emails.

I am happy to pay for Mandrill, am not willing to pay for Mailchimp tho.

